# gods and radicals, for the witchs



## deleted user (May 12, 2018)

I see that this site has yet to be featured here on STP and I'd be a crime if I didn't forward it.

https://godsandradicals.org

Been reading articles from here for the last few years. Probably the best place for anyone sick of insidious major religious "wisdom" doodooing up pretty much everything tied to existentialism. 
Anyone who would like a spark to their imagination on how to take spirituality into their own hands while being inspired to fight facism and the dickheads who perpetuate it will not be disappointed.
THIS, isn't your run of the mill upper middle class, disconnected, squeeky blue bitch ear cancer, new age, spirit science, self engrossing, "by my organic magic t-shirt so I can walk the earth humbly with yo wads of money" garbage either. Solidarity and sacrifice, not narcissism with a tag price.

Anyway, if nothing else the articles come from folks who take a paintbrush to their experiences in this fucked life and are fun to read. Kinda like old dickheads Derrick Jensen used to say, "living metaphors", and what not. Hope you enjoy.

And like Mr salmon fucker, don't take it at face value (gotta make my disclaimer now before sinor serious science come swinging his logic. "Trust your experience *swish!!!* you weren't in that lab those holding the preisthood are strangers!!!! *clang!!* logic is inconsistent, the universe is chaos *stab* AHHHHHHHHHH!"


----------



## deleted user (May 12, 2018)

https://godsandradicals.org/2018/05/11/the-house-of-cold-rain/

My pick of the day


----------

